# Al Futtaim??



## leepaul (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have been looking at this site now for a few weeks and it has been very helpfull so thankyou to everyone.

I have just been offered a post with Al Futtaim at one of there Toyota Dealerships, from what i can see they look to be a large respectable company but just wanted to see if anyone knew much about them or heard any good or bad stories conected with them.

Also i am a little concered about my housing allowance being 70,000dhs per annum, will this be enough?? i am a single guy so will only need a 1 bed appartment and i guess i dont mind adding a little to it.


Thanks in advance
Lee


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Futtaim is a massive company with many subsidiaries in the Gulf region. Have you not researched the company? Do a simple google search on them and you will realise the size of the operation. Everyone in Dubai knows of them.

I'd just advise you to make sure your contract is worded in accordance with the job offer.

Your housing allowance is low, but it really depends on the size of your total package. AED 70k is only enough for a small place in International City or a share of a 2 bedroom (take care as subletting is illegal). You should however, be able to get a one bed apartment for around Dhs 90k.


_


----------



## leepaul (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes i have done lots of research into them myself but its just nice to get it confirmed.

Thanks


----------



## newboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Leepaul, well done on the new job, i have been doing lots of research into working in the Middle East and Al Futtaim looks like a very good company to work for.

Could i ask how you go about finding out what jobs they have available or who within the company to contact. I ask this as there e vacancy portal has been down for the lat six weeks or so due to an upgrade of the site.

Rather than post the details on here please PM me or e mail me.

Should anyone else have any details of Automotive Aftersales Managers jobs which are currently available then please let me know.

Thanks for any help given.


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi leepaul.

I am starting work for Al Futtaim at the end of this month (gulp). I have been to various sites in and around Festival City. They are a huge company and well respected in the region. I met several of the senior people and they know what they are doing and where they are taking the company. They are currently retailing in excess of 30000 Toyotas per year, in addition they represent Honda, Volvo, Jeep, Chrysler and Dodge. On top of this they have associations with the likes of Toys R Us, Marks & Spencer and Ikea.

They are aware that the current housing allowance is not enough and work is going on behind the scenes to amend it. I managed to get a little more out of them during my negotiations, my advice would be to at least ask the question. even if they can't give you extra housing allowance they may give you an 'additional allowance' each month - which is how they got round it for me. In addition I have been told that the HR director has a discretionary 10% which he can give, also on top of this an additional 10% through a HR panel. Again ask the question after you have found somewhere you like.


----------

